# Trump abandons our allies.



## Chipper

Apparently Trump has a really short memory. He's pulling our troops out of Syria which will open the door for a Turkish invasion of our allies the Kurds. Turkey intends to push back a "safe" zone into Kurdish territory. Which will include the large city of 250k, Qamishli. Of course the Kurds are ready to defend themselves. An estimated 11000 Kurds have been lost fighting Isis with their "good" friends the US. Who we are now just walking away and turning our back on.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...-fought-isil-allows-turkish-assault-northern/


----------



## RedLion

What is more important, getting out of as many conflicts as we can or sticking around for years to come? Trump quotes from the article....



> "The Kurds fought with us, but were paid massive amounts of money and equipment to do so. They have been fighting Turkey for decades," Mr Trump said in a series of irate tweets.
> 
> "Turkey, Europe, Syria, Iran, Iraq, Russia and the Kurds will now have to figure the situation out."


When do we cut the cord?


----------



## Slippy

I'm OK with bringing the majority of our troops home especially those who are engaged in combat or building schools and other stuff for shithole countries that hate us,

Put some of the troops on the southern border.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Chipper said:


> Apparently Trump has a really short memory. He's pulling our troops out of Syria which will open the door for a Turkish invasion of our allies the Kurds. Turkey intends to push back a "safe" zone into Kurdish territory. Which will include the large city of 250k, Qamishli. Of course the Kurds are ready to defend themselves. An estimated 11000 Kurds have been lost fighting Isis with their "good" friends the US. Who we are now just walking away and turning our back on.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...-fought-isil-allows-turkish-assault-northern/


Why are you so free with other American's lives?

Turkey is a US ally also, by the way. A member of NATO. The Kurds are not.


----------



## Chipper

I can agree that we need to get out at some point. However when Turkey is sitting there just waiting for us to leave and get out of the way. So they can move in and finally wipe them out. Even tell us their plans to invade. Sorry I don't believe that's what our country and soldiers fought and stand for. 

Would think it will be the last time anybody would stand with the US. Just to be kicked to the gutter when we are done with them. Here's a couple bucks and a gun, good luck. That makes it OK??


----------



## Maine-Marine

RedLion said:


> What is more important, getting out of as many conflicts as we can or sticking around for years to come? Trump quotes from the article....
> 
> When do we cut the cord?


When do we cut the cord... before this


----------



## RedLion

Chipper said:


> I can agree that we need to get out at some point. However when Turkey is sitting there just waiting for us to leave and get out of the way. So they can move in and finally wipe them out. Even tell us their plans to invade. Sorry I don't believe that's what our country and soldiers fought and stand for.
> 
> Would think it will be the last time anybody would stand with the US. Just to be kicked to the gutter when we are done with them. Here's a couple bucks and a gun, good luck. That makes it OK??


I doubt that we would be pulling out if there was legit concern of wiping out the Kurds.


----------



## RedLion

> ◾Unfortunately, it is likely Erdogan will attack the Kurdish forces in Northern Syria.
> ◾The Kurds are U.S. allies; and this will be the point of contention for the neocons.
> ◾Turkey will invade NE Syria, but -depending on current strength- Turkey runs the risk of a counter-attack by the Syrian Army, and potentially Russia.


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2019/10/07/president-trump-announces-turkish-unilateral-invasion-of-northern-syria/#more-173018


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Old men, safe in Washington with their money and mistresses, talk big talk and make promises. 
Meanwhile, it is young men and women who are sent to shithole countries to do their dirty work. I was once one of those young men, I know how this crap works.

BRING THEM ALL HOME NOW!!!
Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Somalia, BRING THEM HOME NOW.


----------



## Slippy

rice paddy daddy said:


> Old men, safe in Washington with their money and mistresses, talk big talk and make promises.
> Meanwhile, it is young men and women who are sent to shithole countries to do their dirty work. I was once one of those young men, I know how this crap works.
> 
> BRING THEM ALL HOME NOW!!!
> Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Somalia, BRING THEM HOME NOW.


^^^POST OF THE DAY^^^

I cannot think of 1 thing in any foreign country that is worth putting 1 American life at risk. I can think of millions of things that we ought to be protecting here in the United States.

Globalist fools who are brainwashed by the lying stinking media and our own elected officials in congress will call me an "isolationist" and attack my view. Call it what you will, but no one can put up an argument that being the world's "peace keeper" after WW2 has done anything but cost us money and lives and enriched people outside this country as well as politicians.

I've calculated how much in state and federal taxes I've paid and it makes me sick to know that money went to things that I do not believe in and things that did not help me or the common man one bit.

Screw the rest of the world, time to take care of hardworking Americans who funded this debacle.


----------



## Robie

He said he would help the Kurds get rid of isis. He did.

Can't stay there forever.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Why are you so free with other American's lives?
> 
> Turkey is a US ally also, by the way. A member of NATO. The Kurds are not.


Turkey is not our friend. Period. Yes, Turkey is a member of NATO. Admitting Turkey was a mistake.

Erdogan has taken Turkey hard-core Islamist and has twisted the arms of fellow NATO members to take in Muslims. 
Meanwhile, Christians in Turkey are being persecuted.
https://www.opendoorsusa.org/christian-persecution/world-watch-list/turkey/


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Turkey is a predominantly muslim country.
We have treaties with NATO and since Turkey is in the alliance, the treaties apply to them as well.
Do we have mutual assistance treaties with the Kurds?


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Turkey is a predominantly muslim country.
> We have treaties with NATO and since Turkey is in the alliance, the treaties apply to them as well.
> Do we have mutual assistance treaties with the Kurds?


Turkey was governed as a secular nation after the dismantling of the caliphate and the nation became known as Turkey. Erdogan, as I said and as is clear, has changed that.

You are clearly correct that Turkey is a member of NATO and that we have agreements due to that fact but that does not make Turkey our friend. It simply means that NATO allowed Turkey entry into the organization, just like Greece. Both being NATO members doesn't make them friends as we've seen in that last few years.


----------



## Chipper

I can't believe I actually agree with the ole witch. Must be the end of times.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...allies/ar-AAIp18A?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## Denton

Now, if we are going to talk _allies_, who fought with the Americans in Syria? 
We seem to have a habit of leaving indigenous peoples twisting in the wind after we're done.

To be clear, I am not against bringing our folks home, but I'd like to see some sort of agreement with our "ally" to not invade and slaughter those who actually _fought_ on our side.


----------



## RedLion

> Trump threatens to 'obliterate' Turkey's economy if it takes 'off-limits' actions


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-syria-security-turkey-usa-economy/trump-threatens-to-obliterate-turkeys-economy-if-it-takes-off-limits-actions-idUSKBN1WM1R3


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> Now, if we are going to talk _allies_, who fought with the Americans in Syria?
> We seem to have a habit of leaving indigenous peoples twisting in the wind after we're done.
> 
> To be clear, I am not against bringing our folks home, but I'd like to see some sort of agreement with our "ally" to not invade and slaughter those who actually _fought_ on our side.


Turkey allows us to use their airspace in our endless Mideast wars.
Turkey deployed ground troops to Afghanistan to fight alongside us as part of ISAF.
Turkey has also provided logistical support.

On the other hand, Obama deployed US troops to Syria mainly to poke Russia in the eye.


----------



## bigwheel

Chipper said:


> Apparently Trump has a really short memory. He's pulling our troops out of Syria which will open the door for a Turkish invasion of our allies the Kurds. Turkey intends to push back a "safe" zone into Kurdish territory. Which will include the large city of 250k, Qamishli. Of course the Kurds are ready to defend themselves. An estimated 11000 Kurds have been lost fighting Isis with their "good" friends the US. Who we are now just walking away and turning our back on.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...-fought-isil-allows-turkish-assault-northern/


Heard that. Those poor Kurds have been lied to by our sleazy guvment nearly as much as the Indians got lied to. As the old chief said..the great white fathers in Washinton made us many promises..but kept only one..they promised to take our land and they took it. Those Turks are some ruthless murdring bastids. Guess everybody heard of their genocide on the Armenian Christians. Highly nasty business right there.


----------



## The Tourist

Slippy said:


> I'm OK with bringing the majority of our troops home.


Slip, I'm with you except for the word "majority." I would have remarked "all."

I'm not a pot-smokin' hippie or a peacenik. I did go to the UW-Madison from 1968 until 1972. I saw some of the worst rioting of that era. But as much as those hippies were hated, I learned (as some of the boys came back from Nam) that their service was a waste of time that got 50K of them killed for virtually nothing.

If killing all the communists in that armpit of the world was so important, why not dump Agent Orange on all of the jungle trails and fire-bomb the NVA from the air until nothing moved. What was so secretive that 50K of the 19 year old boys had to die from AKs, booby-traps and punji sticks?

One of the men I rode with in that era was Col. Robert McBride. He wore a patch that said "300." This meant he had served 100 missions in WWII, 100 in Korea and 100 in Vietnam. If there ever was an authority on being on the tip of the spear, he was the guy. He brought back personal pictures of the region, and few of them humorous amid his compatriots. But an interesting thing happened. As the war took its toll on him, he mellowed. As he related the true insider stories, I got angrier.

So now kids who should be my grandchildren are at war again. What for? So we can get a better price on rice, bed bugs, and coffins at the bulk rate?

If things are so bad in sections of the world, set them all ablaze and let the boys watch the conflagration from the air...

PS. If your knew Col. McBride, look for pictures of him on his Honda with his wife Robbie. Some of those shots might have me in them, as we all rode Honda Fours of the era. Some of the best days of my life.


----------



## RedLion

That did not take very long at all.



> REPORT: Turkish War Planes Strike Kurdish Targets in Northern Syria


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/10/report-turkish-war-planes-strike-kurdish-targets-in-northern-syria/


----------



## RedLion

And....


> Russia Responds: All Foreign Troops "With Illegal Presence" Should Leave Syria


https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/view-damascus-moscow-turkish-invasion-us-draw-down-kurds-cross-hairs


----------



## Inor

If the turks want to kill syrians or syrians want to kill turks, I do not care one whit! I do not want one more drop of American blood spilled protecting filthy muslim bastards!


----------



## bigwheel

Inor said:


> If the turks want to kill syrians or syrians want to kill turks, I do not care one whit! I do not want one more drop of American blood spilled protecting filthy muslim bastards!


The kurds seem nicer than the others. The Ottoman Turks kept that area under control for a thousand years by giving each religious ethnic goup their own country. Joe Biden suggested that angle be tried a few years ago..and guess it was the only good idea he ever had. The Shites go near Iran..the Sunnis go somewhere else...and the Kurds go to Kurdistan which should be somewhere in there. Fifth grade geography was a long time ago.


----------



## stowlin

For Trump to have declared a win here he should have been able to get Turkey to lay off our friends the Kurds. While Turkey has been a real pill lately towards the US they actually are the American Ally and the Kurds are not a nation. I kind of wish they were. Trump is not makimg a mistake he is leading and doing what he must, but I wish he could have done better by our friends. Of course his detractors will use this to cast more hate upon him.


----------



## Denton

stowlin said:


> For Trump to have declared a win here he should have been able to get Turkey to lay off our friends the Kurds. While Turkey has been a real pill lately towards the US they actually are the American Ally and the Kurds are not a nation. I kind of wish they were. Trump is not makimg a mistake he is leading and doing what he must, but I wish he could have done better by our friends. Of course his detractors will use this to cast more hate upon him.


You said it very well.

Many years ago I worked at a Sikorsky factory. Turkey was a customer so we sometimes had to send a team to Turkey to help them with our product. The Turks are very open about their hatred of the Kurds and they view them as subhuman. The pilots would brag about the number of times a Kurd would be taken for a flight and would then be helped out of the aircraft at an altitude of about 4,000 feet. Isn't that just sweet.


----------



## Prepared One

It would be one thing if we were actually accomplishing anything, but clearly that's not the case and never will be in the ME. Those bastards have been killing each other for thousands of years and will continue to kill each other. Let Russia and China become embroiled in a never ending quagmire, let them bleed their youth trying to fix something that can't be fixed. Nothing good has ever come out of that sand filled hell hole except misery and death. Let em have it. 

We helped remove ISIS from the battlefield and that should be the extent of our commitment. Is ISIS defeated as Trump suggests? No. Will they, or some other miserable scourge rise from the sand to threaten us again? Most assuredly, but we are not nation builders nor are we the worlds police. We have invested enough of our money, time, and blood, in their hell hole and it hasn't changed a thing. They still hate us and they still hate each other. All we have gotten for our investment is no thanks and no peace. 

Get our people home and warn the sand moles to keep their silly stupid shit in their sand lot, or we will be turning them and their miserable sand to glass. Hell, if it were up to me.................


----------



## The Tourist

Prepared One said:


> we are not nation builders nor are we the worlds police


I'm glad you posted that, it's my opinion, as well. We have enough problems for our own people.

For example, a local news and views babe who has our morning talk radio slot found out that our high school seniors are reading at a fourth grade level. In a world filled with computers and nuclear missiles, I'd like to have keener brains watching those devices.


----------



## bigwheel

Well our treachery to the poor Kurds stretches back to Daddy Bushes first Arab War..where they urged the Kurds to revolt and then we ran off and left them to be murdered by ******** hussein..then Dubja and Colon Powell did it again when they were dumb enough to put boots on the ground over there..which the Colonel said would go down at the dumbest mistake in US military Hisory. Or maybe thats how the globalist wanted things to be. Or their Daddy the devil wants it to be.


----------



## Annie

Denton said:


> You said it very well.
> 
> Many years ago I worked at a Sikorsky factory. Turkey was a customer so we sometimes had to send a team to Turkey to help them with our product. The Turks are very open about their hatred of the Kurds and they view them as subhuman. The pilots would brag about the number of times a Kurd would be taken for a flight and would then be helped out of the aircraft at an altitude of about 4,000 feet. Isn't that just sweet.


Such evil people.


----------



## Old SF Guy

The Kurds have fought with us and been screwed over at least three seperate time, with us pulling to leave them alone to face our common enemy. They have had gas used on the and all manner of evil.

This has been done with the promise of their own nation state to exist in, as they are hated on all sides. I can only speak for me, but If I were a Kurd, I'd execute the next American bastard who tried to get me to fight for them with promises of what the US will do for them. In these actions...Americans where the sleazy state department and DOD leads, lying in excess and wondering wy people around the world are starting to really hate us.


Sad move in my book. You find yur pony, trainin, yur pony, and encurage your pony and if they try and fail we the you remember them fondly. UNFORTUNATELY we now tell baold faced lies eye to eye and still wonder why people hate us.


----------



## dwight55

The middle east has fought and killed each other farther back than written history can account for.

One contingent or 20 of them from some other country will never change that.

Time to cut the cord, . . . bow out, . . . bring the troops home from every one of those scum bag muslim countries.

Want to do something with the troops, . . . ask Israel if they need a boost, . . . at least they are our friends.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton

Annie said:


> Such evil people.


It gets worse. I know a Turk who is now a U.S. citizen. He stated that you aren't a man if you haven't had sex with a little boy.
That is a glimpse into the collective mind of our "ally."
Why in the Hell are we allied with people with such a mindset?

Don't even get me started on why we are buds with the House of Saud. :vs_mad:


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> The Kurds have fought with us and been screwed over at least three seperate time, with us pulling to leave them alone to face our common enemy. They have had gas used on the and all manner of evil.
> 
> This has been done with the promise of their own nation state to exist in, as they are hated on all sides. I can only speak for me, but If I were a Kurd, I'd execute the next American bastard who tried to get me to fight for them with promises of what the US will do for them. In these actions...Americans where the sleazy state department and DOD leads, lying in excess and wondering wy people around the world are starting to really hate us.
> 
> Sad move in my book. You find yur pony, trainin, yur pony, and encurage your pony and if they try and fail we the you remember them fondly. UNFORTUNATELY we now tell baold faced lies eye to eye and still wonder why people hate us.


The U.S. government has a history of f..... screwing over indigenous people who fight for us in foreign lands.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montagnard_(Vietnam)

No. I don't want our kids in places where they shouldn't be in the first place. I'm sick of these stupid half-assed "wars." At the same time, we have the luxury of going home when those people who sided with us are allowed to stay on their land and die, usually by the weapons sold to their opponents by us.

The whole damned scene is f...... screwed up.


----------



## Steve40th

Sometimes you need to let nature fix itself. The Kurds have abandoned themselves as they continue to choose infighting instead of banding together to fight against a common foe.
If you look at who is upset we are leaving, its probably the right thing.
Didn't take long for the media to blame Trump for "abandoning" Syria, which seems a little hypocritical to me.
Either support the US in being the global peacemaker or support them NOT being the global peacemaker.
You can't have it both ways


----------



## Old SF Guy

I cannot disagree with Trumps logic of "These people have been fighting each other for centuries and we shouldn't get involved", but we are involved because we have agreements with Turkey for military bases and other purposes. We should exert economic pressure as needed to restrain the fighting to border clashes, vice allowing them to wipe out our once ally against ISIS. It sets a bad precedent to people our SF folks will be interacting with later, trying to get them to side with the US.


----------



## Rev316

It is the duty of the military to protect us on our homeland; not smother the globe with forced red white and blue 'liberty and democracy'

Not our problem; Bring all the troops home and let our 'allies' do their own dirty work


----------



## modfan

Help me out, I don't understand how anybody can use the excuse "We can't continue to spill American blood" to help allies. Why is one exclusive of the other? All Trump had to do is tell Erdogan "We have a predator drone hanging out over the border. If you so much as look at the Kurds. You'll be looking at a bunch of cruise missiles coming over the horizon." We have enough stand off weapons that we could keep Turkey away from the Kurds forever without spilling any American Blood


----------



## rice paddy daddy

modfan said:


> Help me out, I don't understand how anybody can use the excuse "We can't continue to spill American blood" to help allies. Why is one exclusive of the other? All Trump had to do is tell Erdogan "We have a predator drone hanging out over the border. If you so much as look at the Kurds. You'll be looking at a bunch of cruise missiles coming over the horizon." We have enough stand off weapons that we could keep Turkey away from the Kurds forever without spilling any American Blood


Name one war that has been won without grunts on the ground.


----------



## Denton

https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...ir-force-bombs-u-s-coalition-anti-terror-camp

I hope none of our people were in that camp when the Turks attacked it. Our "allies," the Turks.

A reminder for those who might have forgotten....



> It was Turkey that, early-on, was caught red-handed helping ISIS to smuggle oil stolen from Syria, and to sell that oil on the black market. Turkey literally waved-through their border checkpoints, hundreds of stolen oil tanker trucks, carrying stolen Syrian oil.
> 
> This little smuggling operation, with sales handled through Turkey, netted ISIS about $100 Million A MONTH; which they used to buy weapons, hire people and expand.
> 
> When Turkey was CAUGHT doing this, by Russian Intelligence who provided the world with actual video of these trucks being waved-through the Turkish Border checkpoint, Turkey was forced to halt their participation in this theft-smuggling cash cow, which resulted in de-funding ISIS helping its collapse.


Turkey is not our friend.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...ir-force-bombs-u-s-coalition-anti-terror-camp
> 
> I hope none of our people were in that camp when the Turks attacked it. Our "allies," the Turks.
> 
> A reminder for those who might have forgotten....
> 
> Turkey is not our friend.


Neither are the Syrian Kurds. Let them kill each other and be done with it.

I am old enough to remember when we absolutely HAD to stand behind the Mujahideen in Afghanistan to stop the Soviets. (For pretty much the exact same reasoning the Dems and the establishment Republicans are giving here.) Those exact same Mujahideen fighters became the Taliban that drove airplanes into our buildings on 9/11.

Yes, Turkey sucks! No doubt about it. They have openly stated the want to re-form the Ottoman Empire and exterminate the Kurds. But if you think the Syrian Kurds are any better, you have not spent any time studying them. If any of them come out of this alive, they will be the next Taliban, regardless of whether we stand behind them or not. Irrespective of how we respond in this situation, they will be the ones driving the airplanes into the Freedom Tower the next time around.

It is a FAR better foreign policy for These United States to just let them all run the body count up as high as possible on BOTH sides!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Trump ran on bringing the troops home. 
He is fulfilling one more promise.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Neither are the Syrian Kurds. Let them kill each other and be done with it.
> 
> I am old enough to remember when we absolutely HAD to stand behind the Mujahideen in Afghanistan to stop the Soviets. (For pretty much the exact same reasoning the Dems and the establishment Republicans are giving here.) Those exact same Mujahideen fighters became the Taliban that drove airplanes into our buildings on 9/11.
> 
> Yes, Turkey sucks! No doubt about it. They have openly stated the want to re-form the Ottoman Empire and exterminate the Kurds. But if you think the Syrian Kurds are any better, you have not spent any time studying them. If any of them come out of this alive, they will be the next Taliban, regardless of whether we stand behind them or not. Irrespective of how we respond in this situation, they will be the ones driving the airplanes into the Freedom Tower the next time around.
> 
> It is a FAR better foreign policy for These United States to just let them all run the body count up as high as possible on BOTH sides!


Your facts are correct, but you are assuming that all Kurds are PKK and that the PKK is the same as the Mujahadeen. Maybe they and maybe they aren't. They have no bin Laden at this time but what's to say they won't in the future.
You make the clarification of _Syrian_ Kurds. Understand that those boundaries were made by the West many decades ago and mean little to the Kurds. Whether they be Sunnis, Shi'ites or (minority) Christian, they want to rule themselves. Is that a bad thing to ask? Neither here nor there as that is their fight, but they fought with us and still stand against the U.S. (Obama)-created ISIS, the same ISIS that Erdogan initially supported.

Now, if you don't care about the people, fine. I understand the concept. I'm of the "friends to everyone and allies to none" mindset, myself but here's the thing. We are sending a very bad message to indigenous people around the world. _Do not befriend America. It will use you and then turn its back on you._ Think about what kind of situation our special forces guys will be in when we are in another mess.

This isn't hard to understand. Turn your back on friends and others won't befriend you.


----------



## Inor

Great post BTW! Please let me take this point by point



Denton said:


> Your facts are correct, but you are assuming that all Kurds are PKK and that the PKK is the same as the Mujahadeen. Maybe they and maybe they aren't. They have no bin Laden at this time but what's to say they won't in the future.


I do not assume ALL Kurds are PKK, but a majority are based on their actions. That is a major warning signal.

Is PKK the same as Mujahideen? No. But they are similar enough to raise major warning flags. I don't like 'em one bit! In 1989, Mujahideen had no bin Laden either, but 12 years later...



Denton said:


> You make the clarification of _Syrian_ Kurds. Understand that those boundaries were made by the West many decades ago and mean little to the Kurds. Whether they be Sunnis, Shi'ites or (minority) Christian, they want to rule themselves. Is that a bad thing to ask?


Yes I do make a BIG distinction between Syrian Kurds and Iraqi Kurds! Syrian Kurds are Marxist-Communists. In other words, they want a total top-down government controlled society. I cannot get behind that. The Iraqi Kurds seem to support a more representative republic based government. That, I can get behind.

So to say they all want to just "rule themselves" is not accurate. The Syrian Kurds want an oligarchy where some folks have total freedom and some have none at all.

I cannot groove to that. So is it a bad thing? Yes.



Denton said:


> Neither here nor there as that is their fight, but they fought with us and still stand against the U.S. (Obama)-created ISIS, the same ISIS that Erdogan initially supported.


Come on pal! You are WAY smarter to bring this argument! Really? USSR was our absolute BEST friend from 1941-45. Do we want to do that again? Not this cowboy.



Denton said:


> Now, if you don't care about the people, fine. I understand the concept. I'm of the "friends to everyone and allies to none" mindset, myself but here's the thing. We are sending a very bad message to indigenous people around the world. _Do not befriend America. It will use you and then turn its back on you._ Think about what kind of situation our special forces guys will be in when we are in another mess.
> 
> This isn't hard to understand. Turn your back on friends and others won't befriend you.


I don't want to be "friends" with other countries or tribes.

It has nothing to do with whether I care about "people".

But it has everything to do with whether we (as a nation) benefit or suffer from an alliance. (With the Syrian Kurds, we only suffer.)


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Great post BTW! Please let me take this point by point
> 
> I do not assume ALL Kurds are PKK, but a majority are based on their actions. That is a major warning signal.
> 
> Is PKK the same as Mujahideen? No. But they are similar enough to raise major warning flags. I don't like 'em one bit! In 1989, Mujahideen had no bin Laden either, but 12 years later...
> 
> Yes I do make a BIG distinction between Syrian Kurds and Iraqi Kurds! Syrian Kurds are Marxist-Communists. In other words, they want a total top-down government controlled society. I cannot get behind that. The Iraqi Kurds seem to support a more representative republic based government. That, I can get behind.
> 
> So to say they all want to just "rule themselves" is not accurate. The Syrian Kurds want an oligarchy where some folks have total freedom and some have none at all.
> 
> I cannot groove to that. So is it a bad thing? Yes.
> 
> Come on pal! You are WAY smarter to bring this argument! Really? USSR was our absolute BEST friend from 1941-45. Do we want to do that again? Not this cowboy.
> 
> I don't want to be "friends" with other countries or tribes.
> 
> It has nothing to do with whether I care about "people".
> 
> But it has everything to do with whether we (as a nation) benefit or suffer from an alliance. (With the Syrian Kurds, we only suffer.)


Sorry, but I never learned how to do that quote thing so I'll just respond the best I can. It'll be easy because I don't have to parse sentences.

The Kurds have never been a threat to the West. Never. That being the case, let's forget about them being a terrorist bunch. Unless you can offer unbiased reason to believe one group of Kurds are different from another group of Kurds, let's assume a Kurd is a Kurd.

Where are we when we screw "allies"?

Getting what I am saying? Understand, I sincerely prayed for nuclear definition in 1985.


----------



## Prepared One

I don't know why the Kurds would trusted us. I certainly don't trust us. Truth is I don't know that we will ever be able to extract ourselves from that snake pit.


----------



## modfan

What would we be trying to win? We own northern Syria now. Which we took with very little help from Turkey and a lot of help from the Kurds. The only thing were doing now by not helping the Kurds is protecting Trumps hotels in Turkey.

Why are we sending more troops into Saudi if were trying to bring troops home?



rice paddy daddy said:


> Name one war that has been won without grunts on the ground.


----------



## Sherpa Bill

I am with you however, be mindful of what the US (us) have at stake. We will loose superpower status. As the military can't enforce the petrodollar our fiat currency will no longer be the world's primary reserve currency. We will no longer be able to enforce economic sanctions on the world as we loose control of the banking system. Other countries won't accept our fiat dollar for their goods, labor, or natural resources. In fact, we will likely have to scramble to obtain other country's fiat in order to trade for what we need. Government deficit spending will come to an end. No more free lunches with the unlimited fiat currency. This means welfare and other government programs like social security, medicare, and farm subsidies will end. Life will be more difficult for most Americans. Work will be hard and hard to find. Some of the lazy and unprepared will not survive. Some completely innocent people will also perish. The bottom line is that our enforcement of the dollar as reserve currency using the military has been a tremendous (and unfair) advantage. Just be upfront about what we will loose when we bring all of the troops home. You know that this is true. That is probably why you are prepared and on this forum in the first place.
.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> Sorry, but I never learned how to do that quote thing so I'll just respond the best I can. It'll be easy because I don't have to parse sentences.
> 
> The Kurds have never been a threat to the West. Never. That being the case, let's forget about them being a terrorist bunch. Unless you can offer unbiased reason to believe one group of Kurds are different from another group of Kurds, let's assume a Kurd is a Kurd.
> 
> Where are we when we screw "allies"?
> 
> Getting what I am saying? Understand, I sincerely prayed for nuclear definition in 1985.


I completely understand and agree with your "screw allies" sentiment. I think, where we disagree, is calling the Kurds "allies". I do not think the Kurds are really allies. They are a group of people that hate the same people we hate. But that does not mean their goals are aligned with ours. The Syrian Kurds, for example, are not going to institute a constitutional republic in Syria if they are able to defeat Assad and ISIS. They are Marxist-Communists. If they gain control of Syria, they are going to create a state similar to Vietnam (in the best circumstance) or North Korea (in the worst circumstance).

Either way, we do not want to tie our boat to that.


----------



## The Tourist

Inor said:


> I completely understand and agree with your "screw allies" sentiment. I think, where we disagree, is calling the Kurds "allies". I do not think the Kurds are really allies.


I'll go ya' one better. Realistically, I think our only ally is England--possibly France, but that's on a 'good day' when they want more American money.

Here's my rationale. If any vaginal-goat-assaulting ******* has ever harmed an American, be that soldier or civilian, I believe that this act calls into scrutiny their entire blessed race. Think back to your childhood. If a family had lots of boy children, the oldest usually became a bully, and so did the rest of the brood as they grew. Same with rags.

Somewhere on the social scheme, this Allah bowing race of idiots found it was safe to harass and injure westerners, be that by assault or terrorist explosives.

Learn from the MC influence in your area. When a group of posers shows up your county, let them know "politely and peacefully" they have until dusk to find a new clubhouse.

I see no global statute to allow enemies of the state to procreate or even survive.


----------



## Annie

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump ran on bringing the troops home.
> He is fulfilling one more promise.


The hardest thing I have to do as President...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182075837962690560


----------



## dwight55

There is a picture that made the rounds on the internet a number of years ago, . . . a young, fairly tall, thin woman, . . . standing and leaning up against a flag draped casket, . . . at some airport.

The picture is a still shot, . . . but you can almost hear her sobs, . . . but for most of us (thankfully) we will never endure her grief, her pain, her sorrow.

Just every now and then that image flashes in my mind, . . . especially when I hear of another one of ours giving his or her all for a cause that was lost thousands of years ago, . . . and I just wonder if those suit and tie morons who are profiting financially from the continuation, . . . have ever had to do that.  I'm sure the answer is no.

One of the most pertinent statements from my namesake . . . Dwight Eisenhower, . . . was to beware of the military / industrial complex. They would get us into conflicts, . . . and keep us there as long as they could wring a profit out of it. His prophecy has come true far too many times since he said it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55

This is the picture,

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Steve40th

Not my opinion, from another site. I dont think many are really researching history and the Middle East
"You can’t tell the players without a scorecard, the map below shows the area occupied by the Kurds over the centuries. Now if you look at the Syrian/Turkey/Iraq border area, that southeast area of Turkey is now mostly flooded by the Ataturk Dam Project, you will see few roads, few towns. Few areas to stage a campaign against the Kurds in Iraq.

Now there are four different Kurdish groups, we will work on two, the Peshmerga, our allies, over 60,000 strong well equipped, extremely well led, and superbly trained by the “Quiet Professionals” of the US Army Special Forces, and who President Trump will continue to supply and support, even with air cover, if necessary. They are allied with the Syrian Defense Force, and they will probably work together, surrendering Syrian land, if necessary, and moving East back to their homeland.

The other group, mostly concentrated in eastern and southeastern Turkey are the PKK, a Marxist/ Maoist group who have been on the US and world Terrorist list since at least the mid 1980s, they have been the PROVOS, Bader-Meinhof, Japanese Red Army, Black September like group of Turkey blowing up civilians, murdering etc. They are not our friends and allies. They are the Turkish target. These are the ones Obama Allied with. "


----------



## RedLion

POTUS knows much more than any of us. Good call POTUS.



> President Trump is 100% Correct on Syria Withdrawal - Here's Why&#8230;





> So what has President Trump decided? What are the outcomes?
> 
> Turkish President Erdogan was going to enter Syria regardless of what the EU, NATO or the U.S. said about it. Erdogan has the support of political Islam, that's what is important to his objectives. The EU is so weak, they won't kick Turkey out of NATO.
> 
> Ultimately President Trump is highlighting the reason why the U.S. should withdraw from NATO by spotlighting the insufferable weakness of the assembly. NATO won't even vote to defend their own interests, so why should the U.S. be their crutch?
> 
> With Europe refusing to stand-up to defend their own interests, President Trump is removing U.S. forces from the untenable position of guarding all the big cat cages, ad infinitum, to keep the zoo status intact.
> 
> Instead, President Trump is going to support the Arab coalition and the GCC that has been assembling a military coalition to protect itself from the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> That is why President Trump is willing to support Saudi Arabia with more troops, while withdrawing from Syria where the U.S. was having to stand alone to protect the interests of Europeans who will not protect themselves.


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2019/10/13/president-trump-is-100-correct-on-syria-withdrawal-heres-why/


----------



## Smitty901

Obama pulls out of Iraq he is a hero and great president. Everyone screams get us out of the middle east. Trump does just that , shit hits the fan. people need to make up their minds. No one can make Americans happy they change what they want everyday.
Maybe it is time to let these muzzies kill each other.
As for Europe , I kind of hope turkey floods them with a few million muzzies. Maybe they will get off their ass and do something. Most likely not.

Turkey is not our friend, never was and never should have been in NATO.

Son Number two leaves for the Ukraine soon. He flew out of here a while back . At 0100 this morning I took oldest son to the Chicago Airport to fly back after 7 days leave. he is on his way to Afghanistan. If they must go that is fine with us. But this non stop BS where nothing gets done has go to come to a head. Maybe Trump is the one to do it maybe not. But time to try something different.


----------



## dwight55

Smitty901 said:


> .................. Son Number two leaves for the Ukraine soon. He flew out of here a while back . At 0100 this morning I took oldest son to the Chicago Airport to fly back after 7 days leave. he is on his way to Afghanistan. If they must go that is fine with us. But this non stop BS where nothing gets done has go to come to a head. Maybe Trump is the one to do it maybe not. But time to try something different.


How about we "Round Up" every poppy field there, . . . then double dose it with atrazine, . . . sow it in Sea Salt 6 inches deep, . . . drop a couple dozen bunker busters on suspected hideouts up in the mountains, . . . and finish by Durandal bombing every air strip in the country.

Then as we leave, . . . hit em with a good solid EMP, . . . knock out all of their computers and electrical ability.

They want to act and live like a bunch of stone age thugs and warriors, . . . fine, . . . put em back there, . . . and wave good bye as we exit.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901

dwight55 said:


> How about we "Round Up" every poppy field there, . . . then double dose it with atrazine, . . . sow it in Sea Salt 6 inches deep, . . . drop a couple dozen bunker busters on suspected hideouts up in the mountains, . . . and finish by Durandal bombing every air strip in the country.
> 
> Then as we leave, . . . hit em with a good solid EMP, . . . knock out all of their computers and electrical ability.
> 
> They want to act and live like a bunch of stone age thugs and warriors, . . . fine, . . . put em back there, . . . and wave good bye as we exit.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


 When do we form up and where.


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> Trump does just that, shit hits the fan. People need to make up their minds. No one can make Americans happy they change what they want everyday.


The villains and heroes have never picked their roles, they just perform. It's history, crappy media coverage and the citizens' gossip that decides who is the winner. As a kid I was shocked to learn from adults that Hitler would have been a hero--had he won.

Ever hear of Francis Currey? He's a Medal of Honor winner who has passed away at the age of 94. He was alive and kicking throughout the childhood of all baby boomers, and they didn't even show his face on that new invention--the "TV" as I believe they called it.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> Obama pulls out of Iraq he is a hero and great president. Everyone screams get us out of the middle east. Trump does just that , shit hits the fan. people need to make up their minds. No one can make Americans happy they change what they want everyday.
> Maybe it is time to let these muzzies kill each other.
> As for Europe , I kind of hope turkey floods them with a few million muzzies. Maybe they will get off their ass and do something. Most likely not.
> 
> Turkey is not our friend, never was and never should have been in NATO.
> 
> Son Number two leaves for the Ukraine soon. He flew out of here a while back . At 0100 this morning I took oldest son to the Chicago Airport to fly back after 7 days leave. he is on his way to Afghanistan. If they must go that is fine with us. But this non stop BS where nothing gets done has go to come to a head. Maybe Trump is the one to do it maybe not. But time to try something different.


I know we all wish both your sons God's speed and safety.


----------



## Denton

dwight55 said:


> How about we "Round Up" every poppy field there, . . . then double dose it with atrazine, . . . sow it in Sea Salt 6 inches deep, . . . drop a couple dozen bunker busters on suspected hideouts up in the mountains, . . . and finish by Durandal bombing every air strip in the country.
> 
> Then as we leave, . . . hit em with a good solid EMP, . . . knock out all of their computers and electrical ability.
> 
> They want to act and live like a bunch of stone age thugs and warriors, . . . fine, . . . put em back there, . . . and wave good bye as we exit.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Wouldn't work, brother. As long as there is a demand for poison, the poison will be produced. Ours is a spiritual disease.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> I know we all wish both your sons God's speed and safety.


 Thank you. They are doing what they do. I just want it to mean something and not just be a big waste of time.


----------



## The Tourist

Denton said:


> As long as there is a demand for poison, the poison will be produced.


Ahhh, yeah, I know. I just never thought of it as being "manly."

I mean, look at the Russkis.' They have a hollow-tooth sewn with Cyanide. A real hero would have kept killing until the encircled mob killed him. Granted, I hate to see vintage Japanese aircraft destroyed, but you have to salute the Kamikaze pilots.

Then there's my favorite assassins--the Spetsnaz. They even have a knife that 'shoots.'

The only person I can verify that grows poison would be The Wicked Witch of the West...


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> Thank you. They are doing what they do. I just want it to mean something and not just be a big waste of time.


You are so correct. I think that every soldier doesn't want to be wasted and that every vet takes the thought of a soldier being wasted an abomination.


----------



## RedLion

> Trump's Syrian Maneuver Works - President Erdogan Asks for Negotiations With Kurds in Syria&#8230;
> 
> President Trump has played this out perfectly. By isolating Turkish President Recep Erdogan, and effectively leaving him naked to an alliance of his enemies, Erdogan is now urgently asking for the U.S. to mediate peace negotiations with Kurdish forces.


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2019/10/14/trumps-syrian-maneuver-works-president-erdogan-asks-for-negotiations-with-kurds-insyria/


----------



## The Tourist

Denton said:


> You are so correct. I think that every soldier doesn't want to be wasted and that every vet takes the thought of a soldier being wasted an abomination.


I think you nailed it. I doubt our soldiers want to enter a lose/lose combat area, and I think any "flag waver" who honestly needs to die for his country ought to be examined.

An American soldier should fight for America. Frankly, I think the bizarre parts of Europe and the Asia stink holes should be walled off, burnt down and the property sold to K-Mart.

Instead of cheap leaders we could get cheap products, which I feel is an improvement.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Russia has always wanted a warm water port(s). I am sure the addition of Turkey to NATO had a lot more to do with bottle necking Russia into the Black Sea then Turkey being a true ally.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> You are so correct. I think that every soldier doesn't want to be wasted and that every vet takes the thought of a soldier being wasted an abomination.


Vietnam was a waste, Iraq was a waste, Afghanistan is an ongoing waste.
And you are 100% correct, this hurts Old Soldiers.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Well, don't believe ABC/MSM for facts.

They hocked video footage, of the Knob Creek Machine Gun Shoot, in Tennessee , and claimed it was Kurds "being slaughtered..."

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/abc-news-busted-for-using-knob-creek-footage-in-report-of-turkeys-military-attacking-kurd-civilians/


----------



## archangel

Think Knob Creek is Kentucky


----------



## RedLion

> Don't Romanticize the Kurds
> 
> A wake-up call about extensive Kurdish human rights violations.


https://www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/2019/10/dont-romanticize-kurds-andrew-bostom/


----------



## Smitty901

Sounds like turkey might have jumped in to a real fight. Why not give Trump a chance . let us see where this goes. Turkey was talking trash sounds like Syria maybe handing it back to them.
Yall keep this all in line for a few days. I leaving at 0330 in the morning on a motorcycle ride to TN. Fill me in when I get back.


----------



## RedLion

> The level of political nonsense today from the House of Representatives is off-the-charts. Speaker Pelosi calls a resolution to the House floor to *denounce President Trump for removing 28 troops from a foreign war never authorized by the same House.*


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2019/10/16/democrats-denounce-president-trump-for-ending-syrian-war-they-never-authorized/


----------



## SGT E

Yep Knob Creek is in Kentucky. They share an impact area with Ft Knox.....And its amazing that we have a little fun a few times a year and the lying news has to use footage of it. I haven't missed one since 2010. I shoot Ma duece and the Pig only!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

SGT E said:


> Yep Knob Creek is in Kentucky. They share an impact area with Ft Knox.....And its amazing that we have a little fun a few times a year and the lying news has to use footage of it. I haven't missed one since 2010. I shoot Ma duece and the Pig only!


With the Pig do you use the old Vietnam trick of an empty C-Ration peaches or fruit cocktail can with both ends cut out, clipped into where the assault pack would go, to help the belt feed smoothly?
(I'm Old School)


----------



## RedLion

Trump getting it done......



> Turkey Agrees to 5-Day Ceasefire in Northern Syria After Trump Fires Off Warning Letter to Erdogan


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/10/turkey-agrees-to-5-day-ceasefire-in-northern-syria-after-trump-fires-off-warning-letter-to-erdogan/


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Trump trash talking General Mattis just lowered my opinion of him even further.


----------



## RedLion

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump trash talking General Mattis just lowered my opinion of him even further.


Admit it, you are more a Bush guy. Not the revolutionary type of guy. Bush just was on record saying that we should stay in Syria and pretty much everywhere.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

RedLion said:


> Admit it, you are more a Bush guy. Not the revolutionary type of guy. Bush just was on record saying that we should stay in Syria and pretty much everywhere.


Nope, I'm a Dwight Eisenhower kind of guy.
The last good (R) President besides Reagan.


----------



## RedLion

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nope, I'm a Dwight Eisenhower kind of guy.
> The last good (R) President besides Reagan.


Trump will prove better than both when all is said and done.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Trump can not even keep a staff of advisors. They all keep quitting because he won't listen.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

And I temper my admiration for Reagan with the 1986 Gun Control Act, and the Iran-Contra Affair.


----------



## RedLion

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump can not even keep a staff of advisors. They all keep quitting because he won't listen.


Lol, he fires them for being deep state. You are a Bush guy.


----------



## RedLion

rice paddy daddy said:


> And I temper my admiration for Reagan with the 1986 Gun Control Act, and the Iran-Contra Affair.


He was totally wrong for that. Way worse than Trump has done.


----------



## RedLion

I apologize RPD. Just passionate about what I believe. No offense meant.


----------



## Denton

RedLion said:


> He was totally wrong for that. Way worse than Trump has done.


Let's not forget about the amnesty for illegals.


----------



## Prepared One

RedLion said:


> Trump will prove better than both when all is said and done.


I have to admire your commitment on this issue. Me? I think Trump is what I said he was when I voted for him, a stop gap measure at best, and at worst? Well let's hope we don't find out. He is a finger in the **** of Socialism, that's all. He kept his promise on 2A and court appointments so I consider it a win.

Sure, he has done some good things but great? No, I see it as treading water for now, and I see him as always just one tweet or one impulsive uninformed decision away from catastrophe.

That said, If he doesn't do something catastrophically stupid, which is not out of the realm of possibilities for him, I will hold my nose, close my eyes, throw salt over my left shoulder while standing on my right foot, and vote for him again because there is simply no other viable option.


----------



## Annie

I'll just keep praying for the guy. He's much better than this country deserves at this point. God was good to us.


----------



## Prepared One

Annie said:


> I'll just keep praying for the guy. He's much better than this country deserves at this point. God was good to us.


Pray hard Annie, pray hard.


----------



## jimb1972

Annie said:


> I'll just keep praying for the guy. He's much better than this country deserves at this point. God was good to us.


A faithless con man is probably exactly what the country deserves, but given the alternatives he will probably get my vote again.


----------



## jimb1972

I also don't believe the Kurds are truly our allies, but more the enemy of our enemies.


----------



## Annie

jimb1972 said:


> A faithless con man is probably exactly what the country deserves, but given the alternatives he will probably get my vote again.


Oh I don't think Trump is faithless. On the contrary.


----------



## jimb1972

Annie said:


> Oh I don't think Trump is faithless. On the contrary.


Certainly not faithful to vows.


----------



## Denton

jimb1972 said:


> I also don't believe the Kurds are truly our allies, but more the enemy of our enemies.


Allies. Funny word, isn't it?

The Kurds are were our combat allies but they aren't a part of any alliance group. The Turks are a member of NATO but they are not an ally in that they share our values or principles.
Much of our European NATO members are going Muslim, so how are things going to go in the future? I don't think it looks good at all.

Had we listened to George Washington's admonishment to be friends with all and allies to none....


----------



## jimb1972

Being nearly 100% Sunni Muslim the Kurds are fundamentally more closely aligned with the 9/11 bombers than those they bombed.


----------



## Slippy

jimb1972 said:


> Being nearly 100% Sunni Muslim the Kurds are fundamentally more closely aligned with the 9/11 bombers than those they bombed.


I'm with you Jimbo!

People,

Do not let the evil media sway your views. The followers of islam want you dead or enslaved. PERIOD. There are islamists who are willing to help you, the infidel, become dead or enslaved. Then there are islamists who cannot stomach the deed so they are willing to fund the ones who are willing to make you dead or enslave you.

NONE of them deserve anything but my prayers for salvation through Jesus Christ, or a swift and violent death.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> I'm with you Jimbo!
> 
> People,
> 
> Do not let the evil media sway your views. The followers of islam want you dead or enslaved. PERIOD. There are islamists who are willing to help you, the infidel, become dead or enslaved. Then there are islamists who cannot stomach the deed so they are willing to fund the ones who are willing to make you dead or enslave you.
> 
> NONE of them deserve anything but my prayers for salvation through Jesus Christ, or a swift and violent death.


See post #149.
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...me-world-thanks-great-president-trump-15.html

Do not assume I am swayed by the media. Headed to work. Have a great day! :vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> See post #149.
> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...me-world-thanks-great-president-trump-15.html
> 
> Do not assume I am swayed by the media. Headed to work. Have a great day! :vs_wave:


100% NOT referring to you Denton!

Heading to the kitchen to prepare my Jambalaya and refill my adult beverage as I watch some football and NASCAR Xfinity race in a few!


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> 100% NOT referring to you Denton!
> 
> Heading to the kitchen to prepare my Jambalaya and refill my adult beverage as I watch some football and NASCAR Xfinity race in a few!


I am now at work, counting the hours. Enjoy the race and the beverages!


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> I am now at work, counting the hours. Enjoy the race and the beverages!











Chicken and Andoullie Sausage Jambalaya simmering on the stove.

Auburn Tigers whip Arkansas Razorbacks 51-10....


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> I am now at work, counting the hours. Enjoy the race and the beverages!


I'm multitasking.
Surfing PF, streaming SiriusXm 60's On 6 thru headphones while I read our small town weekly newspaper. :vs_coffee:

Right now the 60's Satellite Survey is on, Dave Hoefel is counting down the Top 40 songs this week in 1966. I was out of high school and enjoying what I did not know would be the last year before my whole world, life, and mind changed. I soon would become one of the Soldiers my government abandoned, and my fellow Americans abandoned.

At this very moment I have a huge "screw everybody" attitude. I have a hard time getting worked up over Kurds being "abandoned".
Have a nice day! :vs_cool:


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> I'm with you Jimbo!
> 
> People,
> 
> Do not let the evil media sway your views. The followers of islam want you dead or enslaved. PERIOD. There are islamists who are willing to help you, the infidel, become dead or enslaved. Then there are islamists who cannot stomach the deed so they are willing to fund the ones who are willing to make you dead or enslave you.
> 
> NONE of them deserve anything but my prayers for salvation through Jesus Christ, or a swift and violent death.


To hell with salvation, I prefer swift and violent death. :violent:


----------



## RedLion

> President Trump Cheers News of Peace Deal with Safe Zone Negotiated on Syrian Border with Turkey


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/10/president-trump-cheers-news-of-peace-deal-with-safe-zone-negotiated-on-syrian-border-with-turkey/


----------



## Denton

RedLion said:


> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/10/president-trump-cheers-news-of-peace-deal-with-safe-zone-negotiated-on-syrian-border-with-turkey/





> U.S. military vehicles pulled out of Syria on Monday - and were pummeled with what appeared to be rocks and rotting food in the process.
> 
> As armored vehicles flying the American flag rolled through Qamishli, near the Turkey-Syria border, frustrated Syrian Kurds were filmed hurling small items at the withdrawing vehicles. Some ventured onto the exit route, attempting to block the troops' departure by standing in the streets with their hands up.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ting-tomatoes-departing-us-military-vehicles/

This is what concerns me. 
They weren't throwing tomatoes and rocks at the State Department. Those projectiles were aimed at the troops. It could be argued that the troops merely represented the government but even so, they will be representing the government if we are somehow dragged into another conflict.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ting-tomatoes-departing-us-military-vehicles/
> 
> This is what concerns me.
> They weren't throwing tomatoes and rocks at the State Department. Those projectiles were aimed at the troops. It could be argued that the troops merely represented the government but even so, they will be representing the government if we are somehow dragged into another conflict.


We don't know exactly who the people are who were throwing rocks etc at our troops.

What we do know is that Syria is heavily populated with islamists who hate the US.

In my opinion, it is past time for the US to get the hell out of these islamist countries AND keep all non citizen islamists from entering the US.


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ting-tomatoes-departing-us-military-vehicles/
> 
> This is what concerns me.
> They weren't throwing tomatoes and rocks at the State Department. Those projectiles were aimed at the troops. It could be argued that the troops merely represented the government but even so, they will be representing the government if we are somehow dragged into another conflict.


I had plenty of Iraq's throw rocks at me and my vehicle when deployed.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> We don't know exactly who the people are who were throwing rocks etc at our troops.
> 
> What we do know is that Syria is heavily populated with islamists who hate the US.
> 
> In my opinion, it is past time for the US to get the hell out of these islamist countries AND keep all non citizen islamists from entering the US.


No, we don't. We aren't there and we can't ID them. We do know who isn't happy about how we made our exit. The fighters and their families. Especially the families of the fighters who died.

Yes. It is high time we stopped spending lives and money we don't have all over the world. You and I both know that won't happen until we are economically crippled or smoked on our own soil. That being the case, there's nothing wrong with extracting our people in a manner that protects our people the next time they enter somewhere you and I both will think they shouldn't be. Trump should have thought of that.

On a side note, let's see how this works out for Israel in the long run.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> I had plenty of Iraq's throw rocks at me and my vehicle when deployed.


 Wish it was only rocks


----------



## The Tourist

Prepared One said:


> To hell with salvation, I prefer swift and violent death. :violent:


Well, I'm part of the way with you. To hell with salvation, I prefer swift and violent knives.

After that I prefer a swift and violent woman. A redheaded woman. Truth be told, I've been cut worse from French nails than I was from broken beer bottles.

Just a few years ago my wife found a scar on my neck under my long hair. I told her I didn't remember the wound, but we all know, I remember the exact date...


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Wish it was only rocks


It was much more than just rocks. The two ambushes that I was in when providing convoy security were certainly much hotter with gun fire and one included an IED taking out a HET.


----------



## The Tourist

RedLion said:


> IED taking out a HET.


Now, I'm just a skirt chasin' conscientious objector, but doesn't 'HET' stand for something like "heavy equipment truck."

And if you can, indeed, blow them up, what type of vehicle is stronger than a HET so we could hide in it?


----------



## RedLion

The Tourist said:


> Now, I'm just a skirt chasin' conscientious objector, but doesn't 'HET' stand for something like "heavy equipment truck."
> 
> And if you can, indeed, blow them up, what type of vehicle is stronger than a HET so we could hide in it?


Yep, but I forgot a "T." Actually HETT or "Heavy Equipment Truck Transport." A tank hauler.


----------



## RedLion

Trump proves correct.



> Military Leader of Syrian Kurds Thanks Trump for Cease-Fire


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/10/23/military-leader-of-syrian-kurds-thanks-trump/


----------



## stowlin

Proof isn't in yet it's just a promise and I can't accept the word Trump has accepted just yet. Good step though if the Turks and Kurds will leave each other alone and Russia keeps ISIS from regrouping then Trump ought to dust off a Nobel.



RedLion said:


> Trump proves correct.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/10/23/military-leader-of-syrian-kurds-thanks-trump/


----------



## Denton

RedLion said:


> Trump proves correct.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/10/23/military-leader-of-syrian-kurds-thanks-trump/


They know what is happening and are trying to do the best that they can. You know about bridges, right?


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> They know what is happening and are trying to do the best that they can. You know about bridges, right?


Yep.


----------



## Prepared One

:devil:


----------



## Denton

Prepared One said:


> :devil:
> 
> View attachment 100909


:vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion

Very nice.



> Trump's Syria pullout lured the big ISIS rat out of his hole and ... boom!


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/10/trumps_syria_pullout_lured_the_big_isis_rat_out_of_his_hole_and__boom.html



> BREAKING-- KUWAITI ANNAHAR NEWS: ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi IS DEAD! - KILLED IN US RAID


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/10/syrian-annahar-news-us-raid-isis-leader-abu-bakr-al-baghdadi-is-dead/


----------



## RedLion

Winning....



> President Trump: "Abu Bakr Baghdadi Is Dead - He Died After Running into a Dead End Tunnel Whimpering and Crying All the Way" (VIDEO)


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/10/president-trump-abu-bakr-baghdadi-is-dead-he-died-after-running-into-a-dead-end-tunnel-whimpering-and-crying-all-the-way-video/


----------



## Chipper

RedLion said:


> Winning....
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/10/president-trump-abu-bakr-baghdadi-is-dead-he-died-after-running-into-a-dead-end-tunnel-whimpering-and-crying-all-the-way-video/


With the help of the Kurds.


----------



## RedLion

Chipper said:


> With the help of the Kurds.


Nope. All U.S.


----------



## Chipper

RedLion said:


> Nope. All U.S.


Nope, watch the video Trump even mentions it.


----------



## RedLion

Yep on the assist, but all U.S. on the take down. Winning.



> Defense Officials Release More Details Of Al-Baghdadi Raid: 'Six Helicopters,' '50-70 Members Of Delta Force'


https://www.weaselzippers.us/436163-defense-officials-release-more-details-of-al-baghdadi-raid-six-helicopters-50-70-members-of-delta-force/


----------



## RedLion

And more winning.



> Another Operation Kills ISIS Spokesperson al-Muhajir Day After ISIS Leader's Death, Report





> In a new strike in Syria, the CIA has targeted Abu al-Hassan al-Muhajir, the spokesperson for ISIS who is considered to have been ISIS Leader al Baghdadi's right-hand man. The news comes just one day after U.S. forces killed al Baghdadi in a top-secret raid, Newsweek is reporting.


https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bronsonstocking/2019/10/27/another-operation-kills-isis-spokesperson-abu-al-hassan-al-muhajir-day-after-isis-n2555421


----------



## The Tourist

RedLion, I've of the opinion that America fights all over the world because of the training of our military and the superiority of our weaponry.

One afternoon I went to go visit one of my friends for a bit of plinking. He liked .44 revolvers, and I had a soft spot for 1911s, but I digress.

In the afternoon he showed me the weaponry his dad brought back from Europe. Considering the age, the country and the utility, I would have personally chosen a 30-30 Winchester with any bullet/cartridge combination sold on sale!

Then again, I had seen some real-deal 1911s used in WWII and Korea. His dad's example was vastly different in quality and imprecise in accuracy. Setting these automatics side-by-side, my Colt factory 1911 looked like a pristine custom!

If you look at our cars, our firearms, our knives and our jeans, it is clear that American implements are superior at every level.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Apparently, the “withdrawal” was a tactical part of the plan to get isis to relax and reveal themselves.


----------



## Annie

Oh yeah. They bagged big-bad-bag-daddy. There you go, Pres. Trump!


----------



## The Tourist

Annie said:


> Oh yeah. They bagged big-bad-bag-daddy. There you go, Pres. Trump!


We usually agree, but I champion the right of this extermination. Not all everybody is out to do good. Sadly, our society, while mostly whitebread, periodically needs to be "strained through the cheesecloth."

If good parents breed, the idiots will, too. Look, I carry enough ordnance to the mall, as it is. Most of the incidents stem from parents who did not train (or drown these miscreants) _*their*_ offspring. So if one these sperm-stains insults or touches my wife, and I hit him with something very heavy, whose fault is it really? Their mom or my temper?

Trump just offers this same slant, but on a demographic in the millions. If they cannot control their appetite for food stamps, and white women while grunting in some supposed western hemisphere dialect, why do I have to grab them and demand, "Hey, Sven, we're going to try and read this episode of "_Dick and Jane_"...

I do admire your generous view of society. But, girl, even on "The 20 Mule Team" a donkey had to be put down. I wish they would voluntarily step out of my way, but most of them do not know their right from their left.

Hey, here's trick done during The Revolutionary War! You know it as "_Hay foot, straw foot_!"


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> We usually agree, but I champion the right of this extermination. Not all everybody is out to do good. Sadly, our society, while mostly whitebread, periodically needs to be "strained through the cheesecloth."
> 
> If good parents breed, the idiots will, too. Look, I carry enough ordnance to the mall, as it is. Most of the incidents stem from parents who did not train (or drown these miscreants) _*their*_ offspring. So if one these sperm-stains insults or touches my wife, and I hit him with something very heavy, whose fault is it really? Their mom or my temper?
> 
> Trump just offers this same slant, but on a demographic in the millions. If they cannot control their appetite for food stamps, and white women while grunting in some supposed western hemisphere dialect, why do I have to grab them and demand, "Hey, Sven, we're going to try and read this episode of "_Dick and Jane_"...
> 
> I do admire your generous view of society. But, girl, even on "The 20 Mule Team" a donkey had to be put down. I wish they would voluntarily step out of my way, but most of them do not know their right from their left.
> 
> Hey, here's trick done during The Revolutionary War! You know it as "_Hay foot, straw foot_!"


What?


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> We usually agree, but I champion the right of this extermination. Not all everybody is out to do good. Sadly, our society, while mostly whitebread, periodically needs to be "strained through the cheesecloth."
> 
> If good parents breed, the idiots will, too. Look, I carry enough ordnance to the mall, as it is. Most of the incidents stem from parents who did not train (or drown these miscreants) _*their*_ offspring. So if one these sperm-stains insults or touches my wife, and I hit him with something very heavy, whose fault is it really? Their mom or my temper?
> 
> Trump just offers this same slant, but on a demographic in the millions. If they cannot control their appetite for food stamps, and white women while grunting in some supposed western hemisphere dialect, why do I have to grab them and demand, "Hey, Sven, we're going to try and read this episode of "_Dick and Jane_"...
> 
> I do admire your generous view of society. But, girl, even on "The 20 Mule Team" a donkey had to be put down. I wish they would voluntarily step out of my way, but most of them do not know their right from their left.
> 
> Hey, here's trick done during The Revolutionary War! You know it as "_Hay foot, straw foot_!"


What? Where's @Mish? Maybe she understands. I need help. This is Greek to me. The only Greek I know is Kyrie eleison (Lord have mercy), though perhaps it applies here.


----------



## Deebo

Annie said:


> What?


YEAH, what?


----------



## Deebo

OL Deebo is lost? 
Maybe the tourist got his threads crossed, or ate to much cake?
Anyway, I hope them virgins were awaiting..HA...


----------

